# What is Homelink D-Mode for



## HappyDad

I noticed now there's a D-Mode for setting up Homelink. What is this D-Mode for, and why I might need or want to use this when 'standard mode' is working for me?


----------



## Malaromane

In Standard Mode, the car learns to emit the same signal that is sent by the remote and is then paired to the receiver (garage door opener, gate opener, etc).

D-Mode is used if the device you're pairing with doesn't have a remote available but has a "Learn" or "Program" button. It allows you to program the vehicle to communicate directly with the device's receiver without having to pair a remote first. In this mode, the receiver learns the Model 3 signal.

If Standard Mode is working for you I see no reason to switch to D-Mode.


----------



## garsh

Page 168 of the manual.
*https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/model_3_owners_manual_north_america_en.pdf*


----------



## HappyDad

Thanks @garsh and @Malaromane. Should have read this from the manual. Now I am curious if D-mode is somehow smarter than std mode if it is direct, as I am hoping that way Tesla knows garage door already open when trying to open while approaching, and will just do nothing. Currently using std mode it is a dumb toggle.


----------



## TomT

D-Mode is also dumb.



HappyDad said:


> Thanks @garsh and @Malaromane. Should have read this from the manual. Now I am curious if D-mode is somehow smarter than std mode if it is direct, as I am hoping that way Tesla knows garage door already open when trying to open while approaching, and will just do nothing. Currently using std mode it is a dumb toggle.


----------



## HappyDad

*Oh well. Thx @TomT. *


----------



## CHCN

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but has anyone successfully configured D-mode for a Chamberlain/LiftMaster garage door opener?

I like the idea of D-mode; it somehow seems more elegant/less like a “kludge” to directly program the opener to treat the car as another remote, instead of teaching the car to clone an existing remote (which is my understanding of what Standard Mode does). Given the instructions to use fresh batteries in the training remote for better accuracy, it feels like Standard mode is analogue and error-prone. I know it never worked quite as well as I would like in my 2013 Audi.

But I’m having no luck getting D-mode to work with my LiftMaster 8355, and there doesn’t appear to be much information on the internet about D-mode at all.


----------



## garsh

CHCN said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but has anyone successfully configured D-mode for a Chamberlain/LiftMaster garage door opener?


It sounds like D-Mode may only work with certain types of openers.

Homelink's Tesla page

I only found this one mention of D-Mode on Homelink's website:

_NOTE: Sommer evo+/Pearl 922MHz, Sommer 310MHz (TX03-310 on the back of the transmitter), and Direct Drive 310MHz (blue buttons on the transmitter) require use of the "D-Mode" for HomeLink programming. Currently, in Model S and Model X vehicles, this mode (labeled as "Default Receiver") can be found under the "Change Transmit Mode" option in the HomeLink Settings screen. Switching to this mode, then following the on-screen instructions, should enable you to program your evo+/Pearl 922MHz, Sommer 310MHz, and Direct Drive 310MHz garage door openers._​
Note, if you go to this page and enter your vehicle and opener information, they will give you instructions for the exact combination that you own.
Note that they have the Model 3 listed as a "Tesla Tesla 3", so entering "Model 3" will give no results.


----------



## CHCN

garsh said:


> Note, if you go to this page and enter your vehicle and opener information, they will give you instructions for the exact combination that you own.
> Note that they have the Model 3 listed as a "Tesla Tesla 3", so entering "Model 3" will give no results.


Thanks. I did find that last night, and I suspect that Standard mode will work fine. [EDIT: It did.] I was just curious if anyone had managed to make D-mode work.

Also, I don't find HomeLink's supposedly customized instructions to be particularly customized, especially the text (non-video) version. The very first instruction is to "press and hold the two outer HomeLink® buttons". Uh, that's not a thing you can do on a Tesla touch screen, LOL.


----------



## AStuf

I'm thinking D-Mode just skips a few steps. Standard has to identify the frequency any rolling code type and I believe that you still have to press the learn button on the GDO. D-Mode or UR-mode tells the system to jump a few steps. So the same functionality in the end.

HomeLink's site states that newer versions (2008+) support two-way communication. My other car's display when the door is open but Tesla seems to be oblivious. Maybe a software update is needed?


----------

